# MFS Tools 3.2 command line for Roamio Pro 2tb > 4tb?



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

SO much talent here!! 

... but I have read and read and so far not located command line syntax explicit for this copy. Is it needed or is MFS Tools 3.2 self guided once I boot from it?

I have a 2 tb Roamio Pro with lots of saved shows, I want to copy that drive to a new 4 tb drive. I have located the MFS Tools 3.2 iso, created a boot CD from it. My bench machine will have my Roamio Pro's current 2 tb drive on SATA channel 0 and the new 4 tb on SATA channel 1 . No others except for the CD. So when I boot from the CD is MFS Tools 3.2 auto scripted or will I need specific steps/commands to follow? Fairly Linux savvy when I retired... but it has been a couple of years.

Thanks in advance!!

Gerry-


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Look here for a start.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

Thank you very much jmbach! I guess I'm getting a bit goofy from all the threads here. So much good info. As strictly a test, I've booted my bench box (64 bit Intel) using the mfstools 3.2 cd and no hard drives attached. The executable for mfstools is not in the shell's path or somehow in booting mfstools 3.2 KNOWS I don't have my Tivo's hard drive attached? Is an explicit path for the mfstools script/executable needed or am I as far into this 'test' as I can go without putting my (shutter... ) REAL Tivo hard drive in the test box?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

If you downloaded the iso from my links, the executable can be run from any location.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

Well... its been a couple of weeks, seem to recall it was a link from one of your posts. Finding it again... ugh.

EDIT: Found it in your post, #131 in this thread:

MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

jmbach... my MOST humble apologies. Now booting the same machine (after a cup of coffee.. ) I am able to access the mfstool commands. Think I was putting an 's' on the end of the command ( mfstools... Lame) My apologies again.

This will be a 2tb existing Tivo Roamio Pro to a new 4tb WD drive. Is a simple copy as in:

mfstool copy -ai /dev/sda /dev/sdb

going to be all that is required? Thanks again jmbach!!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

As long as you make sure sda is your original drive and sdb is your target drive.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

Thank you again jmbach!


----------



## Joseph Gluckstern (Feb 3, 2017)

is it possible to go upgrade a Roamio Pro with a 3TB drive to 6TB drive using the same script as well as long as the sda and sdb are the same?

Thanks,

Jandatec


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Joseph Gluckstern said:


> is it possible to go upgrade a Roamio Pro with a 3TB drive to 6TB drive using the same script as well as long as the sda and sdb are the same?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jandatec


No. The max you can copy to at this time is 4 TB. If TiVo fixes the bug in their TiVo OS then that will change. ggieseke is working on a program as time permits that should be able to copy up to 8 TB given TiVo's current OS limitations.


----------

